# How would you code this?-My doc treated



## heathergirl (Jun 14, 2008)

My doc treated 7 skin tags with cryo.

Cryo is destuction- but it said that skin tags are not included under 17000 and removal of skin tag (11200) does not include cyro.

Maybe I am just overthinking this.  Does anybody have a thought on this? 


Thanks,


Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA
Office Manager


----------



## 007CPC (Jun 14, 2008)

heathergirl said:


> My doc treated 7 skin tags with cryo.
> 
> Cryo is destuction- but it said that skin tags are not included under 17000 and removal of skin tag (11200) does not include cyro.
> 
> ...



If your provider solely substantiated cryosurgical destruction of skin tags: code 11200.
The paragraph of guidelines superior to the code (11200) in the CPT states: “or combination of treatment modalities”, hence application-employment of any therapeutic agent “physical agent modality etc….

If your provider documented neoplastic activity the code selection would be different.


----------



## heathergirl (Jun 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the information!

Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA
Office Manager


----------

